# How much snow?



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Just wondering how much snow there is around Oakes, Ashley, Forman area. Thanks guys! we have a long winter ahead of us i hope they birds do ok!


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Around that 2 foot mark.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How do you get arond to pheasant hunt if the snow is two feet deep???

Is the whole state like that right now?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

No there isn't 2 feet in the whole state. We have gotten 15 inches in Fargo, West of Fargo about 20 min it is about 8 inches. Not sure much past Jamestown haven't been that far West in a while. Man I was 20 min North Of Oakes yesterday and there was only 8 inches. Is it just a small area?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Do you need a 4 wheel drive to travel section lines right now?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Depends on where you are. Some of them are fine, others are socked in. I was out two days ago, with my scouting car. Got my birds. Some of them drifted in bad, and even with my truck it was hard getting down them. The drifts are really hard, and truck breaks through and has to dig through.

You coming up here Bob?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

thinking about it, I was going to Kansas but all the roads in W Kansas are a sea of greasy mud

I'd be in a 15 passenger van with 8 bird dogs, its two wheel drive with a locker and good mud snow tires.


----------

